# Volant CAI, Header Question



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

What do u guys think about the volant CAI's inclosed box and I here it fit's awsome, I also got a Granatelli Mass Air Sensor. I'm having a hard time figuring out what headers I schould get any ideas? I think I'll go with the Borla cat back at the same time I get the headers! Have u guys seen the new MSD coils for the LS2 will there be a gain in HP/TRQ ? 
I better stop there there, thanks for any info u guys could provide!!!!!!!


----------



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

I have the volant CAI and the install was a total PITA. I couldnt beleive how lousy it was. There weren't any holes on the bottom for mounting so I had to drill them myself and the holes where the MAF sensor connects had to be completely redrilled as well. So what should have taken no longer than 30-45 minutes, took about 2 hours.

However, I do think it looks great enclosed, but if i were to do it again, I would go with the LPE. Looks like a very easy install and there really isnt any performance difference from CAI to CAI.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

that sucks, oh well i have already have it on the way I guess I'll have to do some drilling myself! Did u reuse the oem maf sensor? cause I got a after market one it is specifically for a CAI hope it fits????!:confused :confused


----------



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

im sure you'll be fine, didn't mean to put a worry on ya. my perticular unit just seemed like it was the half-assed, end of the week, lets hurry up and go get beer product. hopefully you will be a little more fortunate. if it wasn't such a sloppy install, i would be singing praises. however, it does what its supposed to so i guess i shouldnt be complaining.

and on another note, if you're looking for every miniscule amount of power from the volant, ive heard that removing the cover can supply an extra horsepower or two. personaly, i prefer it closed off look.


----------



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

oh, and yes, i used the oem maf... and good luck!


----------

